# طريقة رسم الفاي الخاص بحديد التسيلح في الاوتوكاد 2010



## MAKLAD (14 يوليو 2010)

طريقة رسم الفاي الخاص بحديد التسيلح في الاوتوكاد 2010


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (15 يوليو 2010)

لها رقم معين او كلمة ميعنة تكتبها ولكني لا اتذكرها
ولكن توجد طريقة اخرى 
وهي ان تكتب رقم صفر بالانجليزية وتعمل له rotate
وبعدين ترسم خطين مائلين بمنتصفه لو حديد high grade
او خط واحد لو حديد mild


----------



## zzaghal (15 يوليو 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> لها رقم معين او كلمة ميعنة تكتبها ولكني لا اتذكرها



اخي العزيز: الكود الخاص هو:




​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (15 يوليو 2010)

zzaghal قال:


> اخي العزيز: الكود الخاص هو:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

و اضيف 232%% لتعطي رمز الصلب عالي المقاومة 36


----------



## mohammedkhairy (15 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> و اضيف 232%% لتعطي رمز الصلب عالي المقاومة 36


*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا المهندسة / اقرأ وارتقى ولكن لى تعقيب بسيط
لكتابة الفاى الخاصة بالحديد mild من امر text واختصاره t ومن الرموز الخاصة نختار الفاى او كما سبق باختصار c%% .
اما الفاى للحديد عالى المقاومة فكما تفضلت الاخت اقرأ وارتقى باختصار 232%% ولكن ليس بأمر text لانه لن يعمل وانما بأمر single text من امر text بقائمة draw او اختصاره DT ويكون الخط المستخدم هو خط sosa او xarab ثم كتابة الاختصار 232%% لتتحول الى الفاى.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## صفاء ماهر (9 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اطلب شي والقي موجود هون


----------



## العلم والايمان (9 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## هانى عصمت (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## نجانجا (10 أبريل 2011)

صح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## the_monster (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا باشا تسلم يدك


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MOHAMMED NAEEM (12 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ...................*​


----------



## WAMI XXX (13 مارس 2013)

%%232 فاى بشرطتين للحديد عالى المقاومة hts
%%237 فاى بشرطة للحديد الطرى mild steel


----------



## eng abdelsalam (12 فبراير 2015)

alt+0216


----------

